# mma gyms near me?



## Jobeyo

Me and a friend really want to start MMA and we're both 17. Neither of us really have any experience in contolled fighting only the odd un-controlled scrap, however realising these 'scraps' are in fact quite enjoyable we both really want to get into it. We know there are gyms in Crawley but these are quite far away as we do not drive. I live in coulsdon but am based in reigate, i would really love it if there was a gym between coulsdon and before Crawley.

Does any body know if one exists?


----------



## SteSteez

there is a difference between uncontrolled coked up on the piss with your mates fighting, and training with someone for the benefit of all.

If you realise this or want to have growth in controlled fighting then this place is near your neck of the woods i believe:

ZT Fight Skool Ã‚Â® - The Home of Mixed Martial Arts


----------



## AndyMulz

Ahhh the ancient martial art of Scrapping haha.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Hopefully you're not looking to train just so you can get better at having a fight on a friday night which from your post you are skirting worryingly close to..

If you're serious about training then ZT is the best place near you, Reigate to Crawley isn't that far, if you really want to train then make the effort and get down there. If you fancy Muay Thai then there's Lumpini on the Manor Royal industrial estate. There's New Wave in Crystal Palace (Nick Ozpiziak trained there for a while), There's a branch of Concepts in Kingston Upon Thames and there is even an MMA training group in Redhill (from what I hear on an industrial estate over Merstham way), you're not exactly short of places to train, there are also a huge number of Traditional MA practitioners in your area, some great Judo schools, some very good kung fu, there's even a guy who does San Shou in Guilford.

Maybe trying some traditional martial arts is a good idea to start with to get you out of the scrapping mentality and into understanding the discipline and training it really takes, it'll also give you a good base to work from.


----------



## Jobeyo

Sorry guys, i realise now i've looked back over my original post it may have come across badly. All i meant to say was that i think its a sport i would enjoy more to get me out of street fighting but at the same time a way to release aggression. I have looked at both zt and the industrial estate in redhill and am going along to the redhill one on wednesday thank you so much for these suggestions. The Crawley one ismore pricey and although it does look really good at ZT i think ill start at redhill and if i do fall in love with the sport, which i hope i do, i definitely will go to the ZT place.

Thanks again


----------



## AndyMulz

Jobeyo said:


> Sorry guys, i realise now i've looked back over my original post it may have come across badly. All i meant to say was that i think its a sport i would enjoy more to get me out of street fighting but at the same time a way to release aggression. I have looked at both zt and the industrial estate in redhill and am going along to the redhill one on wednesday thank you so much for these suggestions. The Crawley one ismore pricey and although it does look really good at ZT i think ill start at redhill and if i do fall in love with the sport, which i hope i do, i definitely will go to the ZT place.
> 
> Thanks again


And pack in the street fighting , its not big and its not clever :laugh:

Although Kimbo would disagree.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Good to see you found a place to train already, stick with it and keep us posted of your progress. We're a pretty friendly crowd in here really!


----------



## AndyMulz

SanshouMatt said:


> Good to see you found a place to train already, stick with it and keep us posted of your progress. We're a pretty friendly crowd in here really!


f**k off you c**t


----------



## PrideNeverDies

dont call matt a c**t you douche bag


----------



## SteSteez

LoL....

Good to know your going to go training - stick around here and read some training articles related to MMA.

I'm no angel i've had fights in the street, difference is : are you looking for it?

if you are then MMA isn't for you my friend... Ultimate fighter is


----------



## SanshouMatt

Andy, is the sig thing getting to you that much?? LOL


----------



## AndyMulz

Haha struggling to bare with it mate.


----------



## SteSteez

AndyMulz said:


> Haha struggling to bare with it mate.


*bear with it


----------



## Jobeyo

SteSteez said:


> LoL....
> 
> Good to know your going to go training - stick around here and read some training articles related to MMA.
> 
> I'm no angel i've had fights in the street, difference is : are you looking for it?
> 
> if you are then MMA isn't for you my friend... Ultimate fighter is


The bit about Ultimate fight, i thought that that and cage rage both used MMA?


----------



## newbey

hi im looking for a mma training near horley surrey im a 14 year old boy looking for something to do in my spear time i hear its good for fitness i would like to if i get into a fight control the out come , i dont mind a abit of a drive to get there i also have a friend who might join with me if there is a place near us please get back to me if there is that would be alot of help


----------

